# November Banner?



## Charrio (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering is there a November Banner?
We didn't have a Halloween one, so.... 
What's up?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Just wondering is there a November Banner?
> We didn't have a Halloween one, so....
> What's up?


 After Ke's banner I doubt we'll get any as good.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 3, 2010)

The Oct one seems more November like to me. Still a great banner tho.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> After Ke's banner I doubt we'll get any as good.


 
Really is a shame, You would think they would give it to someone who is aimed at making banners or logos. 
A Graphic artist/furry artist. 

It's normally very forced to fit in the size they have it at, and looks over filled with stuff. 
Maybe there should be an actual Banner artist set?
Or Maybe have the art run by a Graphic artist for the banner so they can change what needs to make it more appealing to a sign or banner?

These are just ideas tho, and i am full of bad ones normally lol


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2010)

The next banner with be a flash banner with bouncing ferrets.

[size=-3]Totally kidding[/size]


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Nov 3, 2010)

Summercat said:


> The next banner with be a flash banner with bouncing ferrets.
> 
> [size=-3]Totally kidding[/size]


 
I hope that was a joke....

=o.o=


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll admit I'm a bit curious about this as well. Are there new banners every month here, and if so, how are they chosen?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd lol if my silly banner got up there somehow.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'd lol if my silly banner got up there somehow.


 brb, bothering 'Neer with Ratte's banner.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> brb, bothering 'Neer with Ratte's banner.


 Quick everyone do it


----------



## Charrio (Nov 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quick everyone do it


 
God no, no offense it's just more of a I would hate to cause more crap pile up in his comments or notes, I can't imagine how many things he has to read from some pestering furry or complaining drama crap.
I don't even know the guy past a occasional comment and i feel for the guy lol, must be a headache at times.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey stop that you fucks


----------



## hooks-for-teeth (Nov 4, 2010)

hi, if anyone knows what size they're supposed to be i could take a shot at it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2010)

hooks-for-teeth said:


> hi, if anyone knows what size they're supposed to be i could take a shot at it.


 
You could just save the current banner as an image to find out. Your art is seriously good, so it'd be cool to see a banner from you.


----------



## Kaycee (Nov 4, 2010)

hooks-for-teeth said:


> hi, if anyone knows what size they're supposed to be i could take a shot at it.


 
Seems like there isn't a certain aspect ratio. For last month's banner The size I chose (when I drew it ) was 535*135.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh nice the new banner is finally up and looks good, nice basic and easy to see


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

Some people think the tie is a penis. This makes me hate furries more than I already did because wtf.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> Some people think the tie is a penis. This makes me hate furries more than I already did because wtf.


 
ROFL they would call him eating a hamburger vore lol or some other fat fetish lol


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ROFL they would call him eating a hamburger vore lol or some other fat fetish lol


 
Uhhh sure!


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm bored. Gonna make a December one.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> Some people think the tie is a penis. This makes me hate furries more than I already did because wtf.


 
Yeah what the hell. That is most obviously a tongue.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Christmas banner! 
I am gonna try to make a banner, I can't add links though so it'll just be a banner.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> Some people think the tie is a penis. This makes me hate furries more than I already did because wtf.


 
What. Are you serious.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 4, 2010)

I wanna try to do a banner, but my idea isn't really fitting for a season. It would be a mix of traditional and digital art though since I can't "draw" characters digitally quite yet...


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> Some people think the tie is a penis. This makes me hate furries more than I already did because wtf.


 


Toraneko said:


> What. Are you serious.


 
Agreed, how the heck can you mix up a tie and a penis?
I mean is that even possible? 
I guess it is if your a total idiot who can't see the differance between the two!



DJ-Moogle said:


> I wanna try to do a banner, but my idea isn't really fitting for a season. It would be a mix of traditional and digital art though since I can't "draw" characters digitally quite yet...



So make it anyway.  Just show you can make a banner.
I can't make linked banners and I'm making a banner anyway.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2010)

I dun a december banner.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4741127

It's totally a pole he's licking. Not penis.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I dun a december banner.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4741127
> 
> It's totally a pole he's licking. Not penis.



Wicked cool Smelge.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2010)

I should have made the pole magenta, shouldn't I?

I tried to do it closer in, so the pole thing wasn't certain, but it lacked room for the facial expression.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I dun a december banner.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4741127
> 
> It's totally a pole he's licking. Not penis.


I know what my first tattoo is going to be. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What. Are you serious.


 
Yup, check the comments. "But it's totally a tentacle penis and all my friends think so!" Ugh.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2010)

Liar said:


> Yup, check the comments. "But it's totally a tentacle penis and all my friends think so!" Ugh.


 
Wow, I just... wow. *facedesk*

Get your hands off your goddamn penis for just one minute.

Also this guy has less watches, pageviews and favs than me. Maybe I should try for this next month. :V Not too fond of the style, personally, but I'll live.


----------



## Decker (Nov 4, 2010)

Talk about tongue tied


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 5, 2010)

That dear children is why you never lick a pole in the middle of winter.
You get stuck to it! LOL.

Also, anyone else make a banner yet?


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Wasn't last year's November banner pretty much the same thing? Fender, side-on, his tie and some leaves blowing in the wind?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2010)

Tell a lie, I have done some more work on refining my fake banner: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4744500/


----------

